# Caroline "Caro" Daur - Leaving Elie Saab 2020 Show during Haute Couture Week (Paris, 03.07.2019) 5x HQ/UHQ



## Mike150486 (6 Juli 2019)

​


----------



## Tittelelli (6 Juli 2019)

Man, was bin ich doch wichtig


----------



## frank63 (7 Juli 2019)

Danke schön für Caro.


----------

